
Ask HN: Can't find HN article on gain-of-function research - LolWolf
Hey HN! I&#x27;ve been looking for around 3 hours (and have now decided that I needed help) for an article that was posted here at either the beginning of the month or late February (but I think the former is much more likely) on an opinion piece arguing against BSL 4 or P4 labs and gain-of-function research. I cannot recall if it was an actual post or if it was a comment on a post, but after a long search through my upvote history along with searches through HN archives for the past month, I can&#x27;t find it anywhere.<p>I&#x27;m going slightly crazy looking for it, and it would be awesome if someone knew what it was off the cuff :)<p>Thanks in advance!
======
hourislate
Look through this to see if you can find what your looking for.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22535916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22535916)

~~~
LolWolf
Thanks for the link! I'm afraid I can't find the article I was looking for in
that thread (I also don't recall reading the thread or seeing that post, so I
don't think it's it).

Thanks again, though!

~~~
hourislate
A last try....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141022)

------
codegladiator
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22141022)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22147369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22147369)

Tried this >

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bsl%20p4%20function%20...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=bsl%20p4%20function%20gain%20site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

------
runawaybottle
This?

[https://harvardtothebighouse.com/2020/03/19/china-owns-
natur...](https://harvardtothebighouse.com/2020/03/19/china-owns-nature-
magazines-ass-debunking-the-proximal-origin-of-sars-cov-2-claiming-
covid-19-wasnt-from-a-lab/)

~~~
LolWolf
Thanks, but the article I was looking for was (I think) published well before
these claims were being made.

